# Gibberellic Acid(growth hormone) .. effects on marijuana?



## HolyGhost23 (May 17, 2014)

so im sure some people on here know what this hormone is, its a plant growth hormone and causes plants to get bigger usually.. im just wondering if anyone has ever tried putting it on a marijuana plant to see if it makes any difference in yield?


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 17, 2014)

i've used it, didn't do anything positive...


----------



## HolyGhost23 (May 17, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i've used it, didn't do anything positive...


what did it do. besides not make more bud


----------



## Uncle Ben (May 22, 2014)

I use Bonzi on sativas. On ornamentals and fruits it increases flowering and sharply reduces internode spacing. There's an interesting experiment truckin' along at another site. I gifted a member with Dalat sativa and Bonzi. Without it, the Dalat's are out of control. The Bonzi should help tame the Dalat.


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 22, 2014)

HolyGhost23 said:


> what did it do. besides not make more bud


dried the leaves up a bit, not burned, just stiff and wrinkly.


----------



## docter (May 28, 2014)

You can use it to make feminized seeds.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2014)

Uncle Ben said:


> I use Bonzi on sativas. On ornamentals and fruits it increases flowering and sharply reduces internode spacing. There's an interesting experiment truckin' along at another site. I gifted a member with Dalat sativa and Bonzi. Without it, the Dalat's are out of control. The Bonzi should help tame the Dalat.


They recommend using that product on ornamentals only for a reason. Why would you spray a potential carcinogen on to a plant that you will be ingesting????

Aren't you the one constantly bitching about "noobs" spreading bad info around this forum? SMH


----------



## EverythingsHazy (May 28, 2014)

I don't doubt that it has at least some potential in increasing cannabis yields since it's effects are so drastic, but you would need to use a very very low dose and time it really well, because otherwise you end up with super spindly and lanky growth that is mostly stems and not bud sites. 

There is some info to read on forums about combining Ga3 and Jasmonic Acid to increase trich production, but not very much scientific date involving cannabis and hormones at all.. 

Just know that Ga3 is insanely potent. If you have very pure powder, it takes a ridiculously small amount to make a spray potent enough to cause a plant to look like it was from a different species with crazy growth lol


----------



## Raidersfan777 (May 28, 2014)

i thought the use Paclobutrazol ( bonzi) was banned for human consumption ... from what i've read on Ga3 i wouldn't use it for what i'am smoking it seems to be more for tree's than anything. but i could be wrong about it . Just my 2 cents.
http://www.epa.gov/oppsrrd1/REDs/factsheets/4110fact.pdf


----------



## Supersweetnuggs (May 29, 2014)

GA-3
*Gibberellic acid is used by a lot of major seed companies for feminizing seeds.*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=59fIwC8wA0M

This is were I get my* premeasured packets of GA-3*
http://www.mjfemseed.com/


----------



## qwizoking (May 29, 2014)

Exactly ^^ lmao
How'd them herms turn out UB?
Wait what the hell is bonzi and why mentioned(oh its the antagonist)

Also lowers cannabinoid content


----------



## NeWcS (May 30, 2014)

I am currently spraying a branch of a 707 headband I will soon be putting into flower in an attempt to create that one branch to turn male. To collect its pollen. 

What I have done is isolate a single branch, Spray that branch with a ~150ppm(.5) of GA3 and distilled water for a week before entering flower, Continue to do so for the first two weeks of flower. 

Read this is an old grow book I use for reference. Ill try to remember to post my findings.


----------



## Raidersfan777 (May 30, 2014)

i found article on Ga3 and its effects . it's pretty sciencey 
http://cdn.intechopen.com/pdfs-wm/35836.pdf


----------



## EverythingsHazy (May 31, 2014)

NeWcS said:


> I am currently spraying a branch of a 707 headband I will soon be putting into flower in an attempt to create that one branch to turn male. To collect its pollen.
> 
> What I have done is isolate a single branch, Spray that branch with a ~150ppm(.5) of GA3 and distilled water for a week before entering flower, Continue to do so for the first two weeks of flower.
> 
> Read this is an old grow book I use for reference. Ill try to remember to post my findings.


Ga3 isn't going to only flip one branch. Colloidal silver can do that. Ga3 is going to cause your plant to stretch like a freak and possibly completely reverse.


----------



## NeWcS (May 31, 2014)

EverythingsHazy said:


> Ga3 isn't going to only flip one branch. Colloidal silver can do that. Ga3 is going to cause your plant to stretch like a freak and possibly completely reverse.


We'll see....


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 4, 2014)

Knowing what makes a plant tick is your secret to increasing yield. Stay away from the gimmicks, pick up a book on plant culture.


----------



## purplehays1 (Jun 5, 2014)

DIDN'T READ THE RESPONSES JUST THE QUESTION SO SORRY IF IM REPEATING STUFF

Gibberellic acid is used on NUMEROUS crops that we all eat. (oranges, grapes ect) it is a naturally occurring hormone in these fruits (not positive of this but pretty sure) that causes huge growth when added in larger amounts. I have seen gibberellic-acid used on lettuce and it made heads of lettuce the size of your desk. Thus i was curious just as the OP is about its potential with MJ. All of the research i have done has led me to believe that it has limited to no value in MJ cultivation. MJ is already such an impressive producer in terms of growth in both veg and flower that it's addition generally leads to stretching to an extent that is not good for indoor growing. It also has been documented to cause herms, and is even used in the production of feminized seeds (they used hermies to make fem seeds). So it may possibly help to shorten the veg cycle, but the risk of herms and extreme stretching limit its use for indoor cult and probably outdoor as well.

I have never used gibberellic acid on MJ. It is readily available if anyone wants to give it a go and i would love to hear the results, but i don't recommend it from what ive read!


----------



## wristychronicles (Jun 6, 2014)

there is a time and place for almost anything, using the wrong hormones at the wrong time in the growth cycle can be more damaging then helpful. readreadreadread


----------



## ELAC1nc (Jun 28, 2016)

hey got this plant food contains GA using a 0.25% ratio for foliar spray in veg.


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Jun 28, 2016)

Uncle Ben said:


> Knowing what makes a plant tick is your secret to increasing yield. Stay away from the gimmicks, pick up a book on plant culture.


What books do you recommend? I've read Franks insiders guide and marijuana botany.


----------



## platt (Jun 29, 2016)

13 for flowering...but its surpassed by basic methods over & over


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 29, 2016)

I tried it with questionable results. Better (safer), is to use a kelp product, and only a very diluted amount


----------



## Uncle Ben (Jun 29, 2016)

DesertGrow89 said:


> What books do you recommend? I've read Franks insiders guide and marijuana botany.


After those any book on plant nutrition or culture. Don't stick to cannabis books and grow it like you would a tomato regarding culture and plant food.


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 31, 2016)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/arcata-cut-trainwreck.888622/page-3
Lol here's my attempt with ga3 ( gibberelic acid) I was attempting to make fem seeds


----------



## PetFlora (Aug 31, 2016)

HolyGhost23 said:


> what did it do. besides not make more bud


In my case, it made for weird growth. The amount GA must be very small


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 31, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> They recommend using that product on ornamentals only for a reason. Why would you spray a potential carcinogen on to a plant that you will be ingesting????
> 
> Aren't you the one constantly bitching about "noobs" spreading bad info around this forum? SMH


Know what I love??? the morons that move to Vermont cause its social ans environmentally concious about what we use in our edibles....running to the hardware store to buy roundup.......

id like to punch them right in the vagus nerve


----------



## farmerfischer (Aug 31, 2016)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Know what I love??? the morons that move to Vermont cause its social ans environmentally concious about what we use in our edibles....running to the hardware store to buy roundup.......
> 
> id like to punch them right in the vagus nerve


Lol or weed n feed or preen


----------

